

Maintainable mongodb queries in Ruby with query object and mongoid criterias - agente0
https://www.airpair.com/ruby/posts/create-maintainable-mongodb-queries-in-ruby-with-query-object-and-mongoid-criterias

======
gigiuk
Interesting and well written article.

